# Harriers v Cyclists



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2017)

*Saturday 18th November 
12:30pm 
Registration at Bradford & Bingley Sports Club 
Wagon Lane 
Bingley 
BD16 1LT 
(OS 104) SE 115 382*

http://bradfordandbingleysportsclub.com/contact-location/

Start at the usual location, adjacent to the Leeds-Liverpool Canal, at Dowley Gap

http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/

£8 entry (on the day only)
Partially marked course. Over 16s only
5.5 miles/650 feet of ascent

A great race, good fun
Various sections favour both groups
The winner is not a foregone conclusion, that said, I've been there when Robb Jebb has shown up, as has Alistair Brownlee (both are members of the organising Club)


'Previous Form'

*2007;* 82nd/97 @ 54:16 (ride)
*2008;* 134th/149 @ 54:16 (ride)
*2009;* 66th/129 @ 48:12 (run)
*2010;* 63rd/146 @ 47:08 (run)
*2011;* DNF (run, but branch in eye, so abandoned)
*2013;* 136th/207 @ 49:44 (run, but, lingering unfitness, from Plantar Fasciitis didn't help!)
*2014*; 110th/230 @ 50:27 (run, course re-routed slightly)
*2016*; 179th/245 @ 54:23 (run)


I think I'll be happy to scrape under the hour, given injuries/lack of fitness


The route.................





The film..................


----------



## amasidlover (24 Oct 2017)

I'm pondering doing this; I've done quite a lot of fell racing, lots of mountain biking when younger but no CX races and only a few off road rides on my Whyte Dorset - any thoughts on whether I should run or ride?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2017)

*Running.......
*
You'll gain at the start hill (my thoughts, on my experience)

Lose time, on the farm track, to the bikes (horrible on the feet, concrete 'sleepers')
This was on the 'back' (it's used in both directions)



Gain time at the bridleway (compulsory carry, for bike)
Gain time, climbing the quarry, past the Mill Dam

Lose time along the top of Shipley Glen (venture onto the road, & *any *competitor is axed)
Climbing up to Baildon Moor is faster on foot

Maybe faster circumnavigating it on foot
Descent is faster on bike.... *BUT*..... there are drainage ditches either side of the road
Eroded sections downhill can cause both groups issues (feels steeper returning)

Your call.........................

MTB v CX

CX lighter to carry (MTB more awkward, with smaller frame/rear suspension in way?)
MTB has better gearing spread? (but if you need bottom gear, faster to carry?)
Fatter MTB tyres, _may _spread load

Either bike choice, the first couple of fields are generally boggy (ankle + depth!), so you may not be able to even pedal properly!

Same cycling Club for me, in all bike pics, just a new kit design/colours


There are washing facilities afterwards (Leeds - Liverpool Canal)



Oh!, & last year, I saw my old friend Richard
I've been wanting to do a repeat shot, every time I see him
Yes, that was my Pace Research RC100, I'm leaning on

Circa 1991 - 1992



2016
Still a good rider, but tends to run more nowadays
Bingley Harriers, like the Brownlees & Rob Jebb





Unlike some races 'number 1' is not reserved for the previous winner
I was simply the first to sign in, both years

2014, on the top of Shipley Glen



2016, returning


----------



## amasidlover (24 Oct 2017)

I think you've sold me on running it!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2017)

amasidlover said:


> I think you've sold me on running it!



FRA kit requirements may be enforced on the day, as I think it's under their rules (take it if you still have it - possibly at least a windproof top)

Fell shoes, are definatelty the way to go, I have seen runners in road shoes, but..... they appear to find out the error of their ways
If nothing else, fell-shoes dry out quicker, & hold less water

I use either Inov8 Mud-Claw 330



Or, their X-Talon 212




On the bike, in 2008




Edit @ 12:00
We pass through this, or adjacent to it, via a modern opening gate
The gorgeous 'BirdCage Gate'
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/563564

The Dam
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/563554


----------



## amasidlover (25 Oct 2017)

I've got full kit although never been inspected yet!

Currently racing in Norman Walsh fell shoes but they've seen better days so I'd been wondering about some X-Talon 212s when they finally fall apart.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2017)

amasidlover said:


> I've got full kit although never been inspected yet!
> Currently racing in Norman Walsh fell shoes but they've seen better days so I'd been wondering about some X-Talon 212s when they finally fall apart.



212's are certainly light than the Mud-Claws, hence the name
If the course involves any tarmac, or such surface, the 212's are better, as the pyramidical studs of the MC put less rubber in contact with the ground, & wear easier
(the 212 studs are flat to start with)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2017)

Decided against it, as I feel far too unfit, & had a pain in the left knee after running to work on Thursday (& a bit sore walking up stairs, at work, during the day)

Oh well!!!


----------



## amasidlover (19 Nov 2017)

Me too; although it was more decided for me by my parents coming over to visit and my eldest son having a scouts swimming gala... I'm pondering Kirkby Moor next week but can't persuade the family they want a day in the lakes in November!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2017)

Some photos

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=VjV6dFRjNlZON1JfakJ4M2lVTzRianVtVFBlaEJR

First cyclist (435) looks like Rob Jebb


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2017)

Found this, via a FaceBook feed



Both got top-10 places, so both are damned good!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Dec 2017)

I remember riding the Pennine bridleway years ago. On one uphill a running event was going on. The runners overtook as we span away. As the gradient eased we speeded up, overtook them and left them on the descent. This would be great fun.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2017)

Another local-ish running club;_ Denby Dale AC_ have two races that are good fun
*1. *Between Christmas & New Year, they have a 'Man v Bike'
That's circa 10 miles for the bikes, & 6 for the runners
Routes converge/diverge

I've run it three times (I think), & beaten the bikes once, placing 3rd (from memory) & beating the first bike by a couple of minutes
I can't find a map for it, & there's nothing on the club website either
Maybe they've stopped organising it?


*2. *_Beat Badger_ (or sometimes '_Outrun Owl'_)
They're a race the train event
The runners ride to the far terminus (Shelley), and walk to a pre-arranged start
The engine blows the whistle from the overlooking viaduct, then it (& we) set off

I've seen it at the intermediate station, but not beaten it home
That said, it depends on who's driving, & how heavy they are on the User!!! (& it has a falling gradient back to Clayton West)
I've had a couple of top-10s, out of maybe 50 entrants
http://yorkshiretimes.co.uk/article/Do-you-have-the-speed-to-Beat-Badger


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Nov 2018)

Giving _*'HvC'*_ a miss this year, too lardy to even make it up the first hill from the start


----------



## Milzy (4 Nov 2018)

Looks fun, I do miss my old running shenanigans & the friends I made. However running is like watching an old Black & White TV set then you ‘get’ cycling which is like a new 60 inch QLED UHD television set in comparison.


----------

